# ka24e Shaking like mad!



## Nowhere Fast (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey all, 

I just picked up a '90 240sx with 160,000 miles on it. The bodys clean but it runs really rough. I have to put the petal to the floor to get any power out of it, and the engine shakes violently up till about 3000 rpm, where it smooths out a bit. 

Ive read other posts about a rough Idle, but they all seem to bog down, and the rpms drop, mine doesnt do that. The rpms stay steady at 1000 at idle. It accelerates fine too, except for the fact that I have to floor it,and Im also getting horrid gas milage.

Thanks in advace for your help, I have to make do with the original engine as the money for a swap is a bit down the road.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Nowhere Fast said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just picked up a '90 240sx with 160,000 miles on it. The bodys clean but it runs really rough. I have to put the petal to the floor to get any power out of it, and the engine shakes violently up till about 3000 rpm, where it smooths out a bit.
> 
> ...



....Ummmm call this far fetched, but how are your Motor and tranny mounts? If those are bad the engine would shake like a bastard.
Check your fuel filter and just the basics first then start looking elsewhere.


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

When I put 3 bad ebay injectors in mine it did that. It was dumping gas, running rich untill I floored it. Driving it like that seemed to mess things up a bit, mine is blowing smoke now.


----------



## Nowhere Fast (Mar 13, 2005)

I took it to a more mechanically inclined friend and he gave me some bad news. Seems like in running on 3/4 cylinders! Im really hoping I can drop in a sr20det soon, instead of spending money on this engine. So far it seems like i can get a blacktop for $1800, plus frieght <includes engine, tranny, and ecu> didnt plan on doing a swap so soon, but at least now i have some good motivation.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

1800??? That sounds like flashoptions.... Just a heads up... Unless you know someone in japan.... Dont buy a motor overseas... It could be from a shady company or by the time it gets to you, it will be months later and the price doubled cause of import taxes and customs... But if its in the US... I'd say go for it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Replacing an injector is easy. Also, a bad injector will register in trouble codes. I'd say, before you give up on a good engine, get the codes read, and replace and fix parts until you get the 44. I'll bet you have a bad injector. A new injector will be only like $60 from a local auto parts store, and it will probably fix your car. I'd recommend replacing the fuel filter as well. While your at it, replace the distributor cap and rotor. The KA24E is a great, but temperamental engine. If you can sort out all the funny clicking and grinding noises, it's really a smooth beast.


----------



## Nowhere Fast (Mar 13, 2005)

Did the fuel filter, and it gave some marginal improvement..a quick question about the cap and rotor, they always ask if its a mitsubishi or <insert otherr brand name here>. Seems odd to me that there is two types as I thought all 90s had the same engine. Ill look into the injectors before I give up, as the money for a swap is a bit down the line. <Ill also see if i can find the exact link to that $1800 engine>

Also, I just have to say this community is great Thank you all for your help.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nowhere Fast said:


> Did the fuel filter, and it gave some marginal improvement..a quick question about the cap and rotor, they always ask if its a mitsubishi or <insert otherr brand name here>. Seems odd to me that there is two types as I thought all 90s had the same engine. Ill look into the injectors before I give up, as the money for a swap is a bit down the line. <Ill also see if i can find the exact link to that $1800 engine>
> 
> Also, I just have to say this community is great Thank you all for your help.


The Mitsubishi distributor is the most common, especially on the Japanese made S13's. You can tell by removing the distributor cap that you have now, and there will be a symbol on it. It's probably a Mitsubishi triangle, and then you know it's Mitsu.
Don't give up on the engine! It's a good motor, and if I were you I'd just start replacing the $5 parts until your problem is fixed. I'm glad the fuel filter helped!
Because your idle is stuck at 1000, I think you might have a vacuum leak. I would definitely get the codes checked! Almost any auto parts/service place will do it for free.


----------



## SilviaTurbie (Jul 3, 2004)

just feel lucky that it was that (not saying that is good)..but my car was doing basically the same thing.. except it WAS doing the whole bogging down shit... *sigh*..found it was my timing chain..and im NOWHERE near to the income of a new motorswap.lol so i had to buy a whole new timing chain kit..we took the whole engine apart,a nd one of the rubber on the guides ..was completely gone.lol... and yet..the car still isnt fixed.... we spent hours upon hours on it.. and then found out..the timing chain wasnt placed exactly where it was supposed to be..so my car did not run.lol.. So we have to do it all over again..YAY! h ahaha.. . you got lucky..i wish it was just your problem..thats what we though it was at first, but then replaced pretty much everythign ont he car..then coming to our last option..timing chain..which is what it was.lol hango n..im gonna go cry now.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Haha, that good ole KA24E timing chain. Watch out, it'll get ya! 

You're in Madison? I'm going to school there next year.


----------

